# Different Stouts I Have Tried



## Ordrazz (22/5/07)

Well, this is my first post, because i am new to this forum, so here it goes......

having the liking for stouts, i have been looking for different ones, & of course sampling other beers on the way, i came across a very good one, that i suppose that you all know about, it is called SINHA stout, from ceylon, & it has a lions head as the emblem on the bottle. 8% A/C...

I came across it while on holiday in Albury NSW, me & my brother in law went to Dan Murphys bottleshop (huge!) as well as another stout i was hunting, SouthWalk Stout, so i bought 3 of each for the night, & he bought his rum & cola.

the normal stout i drink is Cascade special stout, which is the only decent stout i can buy around my home area around colac, vic, the only other good one here is coopers best extra stout, but this one tastes more like a beer than a stout. I like a stout with flavour.

so here i am buying these bottles for a night to try them, & wow! flavour really hits me with the Sinha stout, I found it to be very chocolatey & sooo smooth, & it doesnt leave any bitter tastes in my mouth, & the 8% makes it a great beer. 

next i tries a bottle of the southwalk stout from SA, i think it was 7.4 - 7.5%, I found it to have a very similar taste to the sinha, but it was a bit bubbly for my total pleasure, sorta like a softdrink in the fizz content. other than that i also liked it, but the sinha won hands down.

 

the store told me that my closest dan murphys is in geelong, the address i was given was 155 pakington st, geelong west..... so when im next in geelong i am going to hunt it down, & hopefully it will have sinha there.... if not ill have to stock up in albury.

so here is my ranking on stouts i have tried so far, 1 being top drink:


1. Sinha Stout
2. Southwalk Stout
3. Cascade Special Stout
4. Coopers Best Extra Stout
5. Invalid Stout
6. Guinness Stout (yuk)

take a drink, see what you think....

Ordrazz


----------



## Prawned (22/5/07)

I'm not much of a stout drinking, more of a dark ale drinker.. But i bought a 6 pack of Sinha the other weekend, after a few years of no stout.. I couldn't quite get the first one to go down, Probably cause i was in the middle of eating a beef vindaloo. But since I'm almost out of HB i decided to crack another one tonight, and it went down a treat. Will definitely be buying this one again


----------



## Stuster (22/5/07)

Great first post. Welcome to the forum, Ordrazz. I also like a good thick stout. Sinha is definitely a good one, though I haven't had it for years. I'll have to try the Dan Murphy's near me. I'm also a fan of Southwark Stout. I've never had one that was fizzy and it's definitely not good to have highly carbonated dark beers IMO. Maybe try another one because it may just be that those beers were old/had been stored badly.

So, now you can drink them, how about brewing them?


----------



## TidalPete (22/5/07)

prawned said:


> I'm not much of a stout drinking, more of a dark ale drinker.. But i bought a 6 pack of Sinha the other weekend, after a few years of no stout.. I couldn't quite get the first one to go down, Probably cause i was in the middle of eating a beef vindaloo. But since I'm almost out of HB i decided to crack another one tonight, and it went down a treat. Will definitely be buying this one again



Have never tried a Sinah but I am madly in love with Youngs Double Chocolate Stout.






If only I could (closely) replicate that I would be a happy man. :beerbang: 

:beer:


----------



## petesbrew (25/6/07)

Ordrazz said:


> the normal stout i drink is Cascade special stout, which is the only decent stout i can buy around my home area around colac, vic, the only other good one here is coopers best extra stout, but this one tastes more like a beer than a stout. I like a stout with flavour.



Bought a slab of this on saturday, the first slab I've bought in well over a year. 
While I'm a bigger fan of the Coopers Best Extra, this is a bloody lovely stout. A touch on the mild side I admit, but a great winter warmer. I'm gonna enjoy every stubbie of this stuff. :chug:


----------



## sinkas (25/6/07)

Hi there,
Is the Sinha Stout available in WA at all?


----------



## glennheinzel (25/6/07)

Isn't it great weather for stouts/porters?!

I sampled the Northern Rivers Brewing Company stout at the Australian Hotel (the Rocks) a few weeks ago. It was awesome, although a nice thick stout should be poured from pint sized bottles rather than 330ml or whatever it was.


----------



## Prawned (25/6/07)

sinkas said:


> Hi there,
> Is the Sinha Stout available in WA at all?




If you have a Dan Murphys close by then you should be able to get it


----------



## therook (25/6/07)

If you like stouts do yourself a favour a brew Warrens 'Three Shades Of Stout" recipe. I had a taste test yesterday out of the fermenter......Fanbloodytastic

Rook


----------



## agraham (25/6/07)

Warrens is on the list for the next stout thats for sure.


----------



## boingk (25/6/07)

I'm loving the 'Special Porter' in my sig...my first foray into the world of porters and stouts. It was previously called the Cascade Chocolate Mohogany Honey Porter...but that just sounded wankerish so I shortened it. If anyones interested in the recipe, just give me a PM


----------



## brettprevans (25/6/07)

therook said:


> If you like stouts do yourself a favour a brew Warrens 'Three Shades Of Stout" recipe. I had a taste test yesterday out of the fermenter......Fanbloodytastic
> 
> Rook


hey rook. how about a link to that receipe or some more info? not that I want to hijack the thread.


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/6/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> hey rook. how about a link to that receipe or some more info? not that I want to hijack the thread.



Here 'tis.

Three Shades of Stout

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

13-A Stout, Dry Stout

Min OG: 1.036 Max OG: 1.050
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 45
Min Clr: 65 Max Clr: 126 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 47.00 Wort Size (L): 47.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.20
Anticipated OG: 1.045 Plato: 11.11
Anticipated EBC: 82.1
Anticipated IBU: 37.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 60.64 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.035 SG 8.68 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
5.4 0.50 kg. Baird's Roasted Barley UK 1.033 1400
5.4 0.50 kg. Baird's Pale Chocolate UK 1.033 500
7.6 0.70 kg. Flaked Barley America 1.032 5
10.9 1.00 kg. TF Brown Malt UK 1.033 268
21.7 2.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
48.9 4.50 kg. Baird's Golden Promise Pale A UK 1.037 7

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 10.00 35.0 60 min.
20.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 7.20 2.7 15 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

Split batch: WYeast 1338 European Ale & US56.


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Pilsen
Profile known for: Pale, Dry, Hoppy Lager

Calcium(Ca): 7.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 3.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 3.2 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 5.8 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 5.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 9.0 ppm

pH: 8.16


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 9.20
Total Water Qts: 28.85 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 27.30 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 20.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sacc Rest 10 90 66 66 Infuse 72 27.30 2.97
Mashout 5 5 75 75 Decoc 100 9.17 3.13 (Decoc Thickness)


Total Water Qts: 28.85 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 27.30 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 33.44 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.

Step Time for Decoction Steps represent how far back in time the Decoction was pulled.
Infusion amounts for Decoction Steps represent the amount pulled for the Decoction.
Infusion ratios for Decoction Steps represent the Decoction Thickness.


Notes
-----

1tsp gypsum to mash and kettle
2 tsp chalk to mash and 
1 to kettle.
1/2tsp salt to kettle and 1 tsp baking soda.




Warren -


----------



## sinkas (25/6/07)

Dan Murphy's were not allowed accros the border into WA


----------



## neonmeate (25/6/07)

you are lucky sinkas, you got the international beer shop over there in west leederville.

http://www.internationalbeershop.com.au/pr...?product_id=491
get some sam smith imperial stout while you're at it


----------



## shawnheiderich (25/6/07)

neonmeate said:


> you are lucky sinkas, you got the international beer shop over there in west leederville.
> 
> http://www.internationalbeershop.com.au/pr...?product_id=491
> get some sam smith imperial stout while you're at it



I am sure that they have it a Swanbourne Cellers just off W.C highway as well. There is a few decent beers in their but the prices are very Western Suburbs. Swany Cellars are my local Bottle Shop, nothing like a Dan Murphys but not to bad for Perth.

Shawn


----------



## sinkas (25/6/07)

The international beer shop website has never been updated, They ran out of Sam smith stout about a year ago....


----------



## neonmeate (25/6/07)

geez that sucks. if they kept it up to date i would get stuff sent over from them for sure.

actually come to think of it the only sinha stout i have seen around lately has been past useby (and they've been oxidised - not bottle conditioned) - maybe there was only ever one shipment in of the stuff.


----------



## therook (26/6/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Here 'tis.
> 
> Three Shades of Stout
> 
> ...




The version i did was scaled down to 25 litres and i dropped the last hop addition as Warren didn't think it was really needed, but shit its a nice drop

Rook


----------



## bugwan (26/6/07)

Definitely on my up-and-coming list Warren!

Emerson's Smooth Oatmeal Stout (from NZ) is one of the best I've come across. G&G (in Melbourne) have it now, but at around $8 per bottle...you only need one


----------



## therook (26/6/07)

bugwan said:


> Definitely on my up-and-coming list Warren!
> 
> Emerson's Smooth Oatmeal Stout (from NZ) is one of the best I've come across. G&G (in Melbourne) have it now, but at around $8 per bottle...you only need one



Bugs, i have 23 litres you can and help me drink :beer: 

rook


----------



## agraham (26/6/07)

I might have to grab that one next time I am at G &G.


----------

